

Building a Better Virtual Team - dnevogt12
http://blog.hubstaff.com/building-a-better-virtual-team/

======
jaredbrown
You mention hiring people on an evaluation period. That makes sense. But where
do you find these people in the first place?

~~~
dnevogt12
Depends on where you are looking to hire from (geo). But if you are looking in
the Philippines, check out onlinejobs.ph and the manila section of craigslist.

otherwise odesk, or v-worker.

